
Philips disables (smart functions of) 2009 model smart TVs - cardiffspaceman
http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2016/11/25/philips-disables-2009-model-smart-tvs/
======
cardiffspaceman
The article points out under an "Update": "TP Vision is planning to compensate
owners of these old TV sets with a Amazon Fire TV Stick."

